# jilt, dump



## Ghabi

This word can mean "to jilt (your lover)" in Shaami, or have I mistaken?


----------



## WadiH

Yes and in other countries as well (it would also probably work in CA actually).  Keep in mind that بيع encompasses "barter" or "trade" as well as "sale."


----------



## Xence

In Algerian dialect, باع is rather used, as a colloquial verb, to mean: _to denounce, to rat, to blow the whistle on someone..._


----------



## Ghabi

Wadi Hanifa said:


> Yes and in other countries as well (it would also probably work in CA actually).  Keep in mind that بيع encompasses "barter" or "trade" as well as "sale."



So to jilt your lover is like to trade him/her out ... doesn't sound very nice to my ears ...



Xence said:


> In Algerian dialect, باع is rather used, as a colloquial verb, to mean: _to denounce, to rat, to blow the whistle on someone..._


So it's like قود? And how do you say "to jilt" in Algerian?


----------



## Xence

Ghabi said:


> So it's like قود?


Yes, both are used. However  باع is more common in the North, especially around Algiers.


> And how do you say "to jilt" in Algerian?


There are many equivalents. The closer to CA is طلق _Tlag_ and not طلّق . One would say that _X Tlag Y_ -> _Tlag-ha_ = _He dropped her_. Another way to say it, is to mix a French verb (_larguer_ = to drop, to chuck, to elbow, ) with an Arabic pronoun (yes, Algerian may be funny sometimes ). So you could hear this sentence: _X larga Y_ -> _largaha_


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> So to jilt your lover is like to trade him/her out ... doesn't sound very nice to my ears ...



It's not meant to be nice is it?  I think I may have totally missed the sense of the word "jilt."

There's a popular saying that goes: من باعنا بعناه لو كان غالي
And another goes: من باعنا برخيص بعناه بتراب، ومنهو شراني صرت أنا فدوةٍ لهْ


----------



## zooz

Ghabi, I don't get it. Could you provide it in some context?


----------



## Ghabi

For example: My girlfriend had met a new guy and jilted me last week.

You'd use the verb باع here?


----------



## WadiH

Ghabi said:


> For example: My girlfriend had met a new guy and jilted me last week.
> 
> You'd use the verb باع here?



It's not the literal word for it.  Think of it more as a metaphor, e.g. a girl can tell her friend "why do you care about someone who sold you for another?", but you don't casually tell your friend "Yeah my girlfriend sold me last Friday."


----------



## be.010

Hi!!
It's not weird to use باع in this context, but it's more like "she sold him out," i.e. it works better for a friend, for instance...
In Shaami the concurrently common expression is قطعت كرت (lit. and originally bought sb a ticket!!!). قلّعت, حلقت are also common.
So, I'd translate the example:
رفيقتي تعرفت على شب تاني وقطعتلي كرت 

(b3iid shsharr, of course)


----------



## Ghabi

Thanks everyone, now I understand the usage. 

By the way, how do you pronounce كرت? (_kart_ from Eng."card"?) The colloquial words I know for ticket are _tazkara_ and _biTaaqa_, so _kart_ is even more colloquial?


----------



## cherine

be.010 said:


> Hi!!
> In Shaami the concurrently common expression is قطعت كرت (lit. and originally bought sb a ticket!!!). قلّعت, حلقت are also common.


Hi and welcome back 

Do you really have حلق ?! I thought it's a modern Egyptian invention! 

By the way, we also use باع but it's more between friends, and it's more about turning your back to someone -specially in time of need- rather than breaking up. حلق، قَلَب، نفَّض ... are more common in -modern- Egyptian for jilting or dissing.


----------



## clevermizo

Ghabi said:


> Thanks everyone, now I understand the usage.
> 
> By the way, how do you pronounce كرت? (_kart_ from Eng."card"?) The colloquial words I know for ticket are _tazkara_ and _biTaaqa_, so _kart_ is even more colloquial?



It's _kart_. The plural is _kruut _or _kruute_ I believe. (Yes borrowed words get broken plurals sometimes.)


----------



## be.010

Ghabi said:


> The colloquial words I know for ticket are _tazkara_ and _biTaaqa_, so _kart_ is even more colloquial?


Yes, but especially in the city bus we use kart, not tazkara. biTaaqa is ok but a little bit too fuS7a! 


cherine said:


> Hi and welcome back
> 
> Do you really have حلق ?! I thought it's a modern Egyptian invention!
> 
> By the way, we also use باع but it's more between friends, and it's more about turning your back to someone -specially in time of need- rather than breaking up. حلق، قَلَب، نفَّض ... are more common in -modern- Egyptian for jilting or dissing.


Hi Cherine and thanks!
I too thought it was just Syrian!! Anyway, we use قحطتلو, as well, in Syrian. There is also ضوتلو, probably invented by drama. I can't count them all! Every few years we invent new terms describing boys getting dumped!


clevermizo said:


> It's _kart_. The plural is _kruut _or _kruute_ I believe.


Yes, kruute is a Syrian word!! but it's not originally Damascene... I've heard it everywhere else, though... The Damascene version is kruut, as you said...


----------



## clevermizo

be.010 said:


> Yes, kruute is a Syrian word!! but it's not originally Damascene... I've heard it everywhere else, though... The Damascene version is kruut, as you said...



This is off-topic but I find it interesting that sometimes Syrian plurals like to add an extra -e to the pattern فعول > فعولة .


----------



## cherine

be.010 said:


> I too thought it was just Syrian!! Anyway, we use قحطتلو, as well, in Syrian. There is also ضوتلو, probably invented by drama. I can't count them all! Every few years we invent new terms describing boys getting dumped!


hahaha typical boy's perspective.  Girls get dumped too, you know  But I agree with you that youngsters are very creative with language. I thought young Egyptians were the only artists in this field, thanks for opening my eyes. 
I'd like to ask about the meaning and/or origin of قحطتلو and ضوتلو , and would appreciate a transliteration because I'm not sure I'm guessing the vowels right. Thanks!


P.S. I think it would be better to change the title of this thread into the English "jilt-dump", now that we're discovering so many varieties.


----------



## WadiH

clevermizo said:


> This is off-topic but I find it interesting that sometimes Syrian plurals like to add an extra -e to the pattern فعول > فعولة .



We do that too.  It's to add emphasis (usually in a bad way), e.g. قرود --> قرودة, كلاب --> كلابة.


----------



## be.010

cherine said:


> I'd like to ask about the meaning and/or origin of قحطتلو and ضوتلو , and would appreciate a transliteration because I'm not sure I'm guessing the vowels right. Thanks!


 
2aHHatəTlo, and Daw(w)ətlo...
قحط means انقلع, it's apparently from the root قحط, to scratch something in order to remove it or remove something stuck on it...
اضوي was probably invented by some Syrian comic series more than 10 yrs ago, also meaning انقلع, I wish I knew the link between the two words!! Anyway, it's not as common as قحط and حليق...


----------



## cherine

Thanks! Very interesting.


----------



## chatsi66

In Hijazi Arabic, we use sa7abat 3alayya سحبت عليّ in this type of situation, which in a way means she ignored me, or we say a3tatni ashkal اعطتني أشكل , this is pure colloquial contemporary Hijazi, hope it's useful!!


----------



## Anatoli

I found these verbs for "to jilt" - نبذ _nábadha_ and أهمل _'áhmala_, must be MSA only?


----------



## Ghabi

Xence said:


> Another way to say it, is to mix a French verb (_larguer_ = to drop, to chuck, to elbow, ) with an Arabic pronoun (yes, Algerian may be funny sometimes ). So you could hear this sentence: _X larga Y_ -> _largaha_


How do we conjugate it? For "she dumped him", do we say _largatu_?


----------



## إسكندراني

Anatoli said:


> I found these verbs for "to jilt" - نبذ _nábadha_ and أهمل _'áhmala_, must be MSA only?


Yes, MSA only - I can't imagine a dialect using those to that effect. We could say 'ahmal' though, but it's meaning is a bit different; more like 'neglected'.


----------



## Xence

Ghabi said:


> How do we conjugate it? For "she dumped him", do we say _largatu_?



Spot-on !


----------



## إسكندراني

Ghabi said:


> This word can mean "to jilt (your lover)" in Shaami, or have I mistaken?


Since I've not noticed anyone else mention this yet, and for the sake of those who are non-native speakers of English:
I have never heard of the word 'jilt' before this thread, so I suspect it's never used in British English. At least not in my region!


----------



## MarcB

إسكندراني said:


> Since I've not noticed anyone else mention this yet, and for the sake of those who are non-native speakers of English:
> I have never heard of the word 'jilt' before this thread, so I suspect it's never used in British English. At least not in my region!


I checked the OED for jilt and it is listed in both the international and American sectors. I have heard it before but I would say it is old-fashioned or out of date in most regions.


----------

